
Australian senate passes controversial anti-piracy, website-blocking laws - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-news/australian-senate-passes-controversial-antipiracy-websiteblocking-laws-20150622-ghuorh.html
======
j_lev
Looking forward to seeing how technology renders this law ineffective.

